# HTML Mail - Probleme mit Ebenen - wird nicht richtig übergeben



## gugugs (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine HTML Vorlage über Dreamweaver erstellt. Diese soll als eMail versandt werden, script (.lasso) liegt vor.
Die Bilder und die html liegen auf einem Server.

Ich habe mit Ebenen gearbeitet, diese werden aber nicht richtig angezeigt.
In dem Programm Mail auf meinem Mac wird sie gut angezeigt, z.B. auf web.de kommt sie völlig falsch an.
D.h. 
- die Ebenen bzw. Inhalte sind nicht an dem Platz der dafür vorgesehen war

Gibt es hier auch so etwas wie z.B. bei Adobe Photoshop das man die Ebenen auf eine reduzieren kann bevor es auf den Server kommt?
Es muss allerdings noch so funktionieren das die eMail personalisiert werden kann.
D.h. mit Anrede und Datum und so..

Ist Dreamweaver dafür geeignet oder gibt es da noch andere Programme (Mac tauglich)zum erstellen von Newslettern wie z.B. die eMails von Apple oder all die anderen Firmen verschicken.
Script schreibe ich mit Lasso.


Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!

Regina


----------



## fish-guts (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo

CSS ist hier dein Freund. Ich würde an deiner Stelle vor allem mit CSS arbeiten, da du hier die verschiedenen Browser direkt "ansprechen" kannst. Link: SELFHTML . Das ganze klingt für mich nämlich so, dass dein Browser (Safari?) hier verrückt spielt. 

Unter CSS kannst du gut mit DIV Layern (-> Ebenen) arbeiten, und dieser positionieren wie gewünscht. Schau doch mal auf SELFHTML rein. 

Grüsse

FG

P.S Dreamweaver kannst du hier sicherlich nehmen, aber wie gesagt: Versuche auch die Stylesheets (CSS) zu verwenden. Macht das Leben leichter


----------



## gugugs (15. Juli 2007)

Hi,

selbst mit Firefox wird die Mail nicht richtig dargestellt.
Hab irgendwo gelesen das die Browser und Mailprogramme mit den Ebenen nicht klar kommen..

Mit Dreamweaver hab ich halt schon rausgefunden wie das Script auch funktioniert, jetzt wieder ein neues Programm und wieder lernen.. Zeitaufwand


Gruß Regina


----------



## fish-guts (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo



gugugs hat gesagt.:


> Mit Dreamweaver hab ich halt schon rausgefunden wie das Script auch funktioniert, jetzt wieder ein neues Programm und wieder lernen.. Zeitaufwand



CSS ist nicht ein Programm sondern ein Markup wie HTML. Wenn du solche Dinge in grösserem Rahmen machen willst, wirst du um CSS nicht rumkommen. Übigens: Dreamweaver kann auch CSS. Brauchst nur zu suchen, wo was ist. 

Gruss

FG


----------

